# My iPhone 5 is giving me FITS!



## davidbeswick (Feb 15, 2016)

I have an iPhone 5 32gb, an iPad 2 64gb, both controlled by a Dell XPS8500 running Windows 10 Pro. I have about 1,670 songs in iTunes, a combination of music already in my collection and about 500 downloaded from iTunes.

Recently I have been experiencing problems adding newly-purchased music to the iPhone. For instance:

Today I downloaded a song from iTunes that my wife wanted. I bought it using iTunes on my Dell. I then added that song to an iTunes playlist so that she can easily pull it up for listening. I also added a couple of songs to iTunes from the library on my computer and added them to the same playlist.

When I checked the iPad, everything was as it's supposed to be but the iPhone was a different matter. The purchased song appears in the music library but not in the playlist.

I went back to iTunes and checked and the playlist is correct so I synced the iPhone again, and again, and again...nothing. I then did a complete restore on the iPhone and all is well. Apparently, this is what I'm going to have to do to add purchased music to the iPhone. Somehow, I don't think that this is a great way to manage a phone but I don't know what else to do.

I have to add that, just over a year ago we moved from South Florida to Upstate New York. For most of the drive, the iPhone was plugged into the USB port in my car so we could listen to the music. By the time we got to NY I noticed that the phone looked funny. The battery had bulged, pushing the screen out.

I took the iPhone to Batteries+ and they agreed to replace the battery. They also replaced the screen but then they had a problem getting the selfie camera to work. they've replaced the tiny camera several times to no avail and it still doesn't work. It just won't focus. I doubt that this had anything to do with the current situation but I thought I should mention it.

Anyone have any advice about what I'm doing wrong?:banghead: It's making me nutz.


----------

